# Happy 1st Birthday to my Little Monkey



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Gemma is 1 year old today. It's so hard to believe. She has been my everything since the day we brought her home on May 7th, 2012 at 9.5 weeks old. She has filled my life with so much happiness, love, and fun. I could never imagine my life without her. Here are some photos of Gemma as she has grown from just a little tiny puppy to her beautiful mature self.

8 weeks still at the breeder's:









First night at home:









First bike ride:









Enjoying her puppy summer:









First raw meal:









3 months:









5 months:









6 months:









10 months (with her poor booboo ear!):









Today 1 year:




























I baked her a pupcake, lol. She didn't really like it all that much. I cut it up for her after the video and she liked the actual cake part better than the frosting. The frosting was yogurt and peanut butter and the cake was peanut butter and carrot.

I hope you guys have enjoyed watching Gemma grow and live her life as much as I have!  Many, many more years to come!


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh Caitlin she is such a doll! Her pics are so lovely and those videos have made me smile so much! 

A very happy first birthday from me and Honey xxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I just LOVE her little face....... she is adorable and has grown to be a beautiful young lady....


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh i loved this post!! Had to stare at her pictures over and over and watch her cute videos. Wow, she is so beautiful. I just love her. Happy Birthday sweet girl!!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

ccasion9:ccasion4:ccasion1:HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!Sweet, sweet little Gemma!!! I remember that first pic very well! You stole all our hearts and I feel like we helped your mom specially pick you for her forever home!! You are a special young lady and I love to watch you grow. Enjoy your day and your special cupcake mom made for you--it sure looked good! You are very loved!!


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Just loved the pictures of her growing up. She has such a little angel face! Happy 1st birthday Gemma!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Happy birthday, beautiful girl!

Loved the pics and videos!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy Happy Birthday, Little Gemma!! :cheer: You are such a little doll baby! :love5:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Can't believe it's a year already !!!!!
Happy Birthday sweetie


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Happy 1st Birthday to the beautiful Gemma, many many happy returns. X


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I can't believe she's a year old already! Where did the time go??? Happy birthday Gemma you Swedish doll!!!!

I love your pics, she's truly grown into a beautiful girl! I love the play video - when you stop playing she just looks at you holding the toy- soooo cute. She's like "momma, why you don't pway no more?" 

PS- Toby says "hey girl hey. Lookin good!"


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Happy Birthday Little Gemma! I am a Human Little Jemma at 5ft0  She is suuuuch a cutie pie and still has a slight puppy look to her which I think is extra sweet x


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Happy first birthday Gemma!! Looks like you had a blast eating your big cupcake! Wishing you lots more happy and healthy years with your mommy! Your such a beautiful little girl!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

She was a beautiful puppy and a beautiful big girl. Happy Birthday Gemma, tell your Mommy thanks for sharing your life with us today!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Happy birthday from me and Douglas!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Dear Beautiful Gemma,

I am remembering when your mama was just dreaming about you. She loved
you so very much before she even met you. You have always been a desired,
loved, cherished and very well cared for girl. If all doggies had caring, selfless,
wonderful moms like your mama Caitlin, the world would be a better place. With
all my heart I wish you many many many more birthdays by your mama's side.
May you be healthy, happy, and silly forever and ever. Thank you for bringing
smiles on faces of people all over the world, you are a special little girl and I am
honored to have met your mama & you. Happy Birthday sweet girl!

BIG kisses & hugs from Rocky, Benji, Chanel, Bella and aunty LS!!! :love2:


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

I just had to come back for a second look at these pics! Love the one of her lounging in the sun! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy birthday Gemma! You are such a beautiful little girl. 

That cupcake looks yummy.


----------



## Bella & The Smidge's Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Happy Birthday little Gemma, you are one gorgeous sweet girl  Loved the pics! Hugs from me and lickages from Bella and The Smidge xxx


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*Beautiful little Gemma :love5:

Happy B-Day baby girl!! ccasion6:*


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

She is so precious. Happy Birthday Gemma


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday to Gemma!  <3


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

What a divine little poppet!!! It's been such a pleasure watching her grow up. She truly is a stunning example of a Chi.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday to the cutest little pupcake eater around!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Happy birthday sweetie pie!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday sweet girl! It has been fun watching you grow up!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday Gemma. What a gorgeous pup she was a what a beautiful lady she has grown into. I wish her many more birthdays!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

At least she ate her pupcake with manners and class... my boys would have eatin like pigs and made a complete mess out of it... lol


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> At least she ate her pupcake with manners and class... my boys would have eatin like pigs and made a complete mess out of it... lol


I was thinking the same thing "Look how daintily she is eating it", whereas my girl would probably be digging at it with her paws and snout while sitting on the plate. It would be gone in a split second. occasion9:n


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Kalisee said:


> I was thinking the same thing "Look how daintily she is eating it", whereas my girl would probably be digging at it with her paws and snout while sitting on the plate. It would be gone in a split second. occasion9:n


EXACTLY!!! :laughing3:


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww she's so sweet!! And what a great idea. I am so going to make a pupcake for my little girl on her first birthday.


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

That's so sweet!! Love the little 'timeline' !!!! Happy bday!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SamB (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh wow! she is stunning. Such a pretty little face


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Gemma says thank you for all the kind birthday wishes.  She had a good day! Many of you girls really have helped shape her quality of life and I can't thank you all enough for that.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I think I am a day late but Lady and Prince hope Gemma had a wonderful birthday. I love the 5 month picture. so cute!


----------

